# Yanmar yt359



## ejrowe (12 mo ago)

Quick pic of my snow setup.










Rear ballast box and 8' valk snow blade


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Looks like a pretty good setup. Are you getting much snow?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Only one issue I see.... NO CAB. Me, I have to have climate control (heat). being an old man, why suffer.


----------



## ejrowe (12 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum! Looks like a pretty good setup. Are you getting much snow?


Haha we have about 16" total. 1' during big storm then a few more dumpings after
I need to get chains


----------



## ejrowe (12 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Only one issue I see.... NO CAB. Me, I have to have climate control (heat). being an old man, why suffer.


I dress for the weather but cold dont bother me to much.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Nice Yanmar but I prefer a cab also.
As far as chains for the maximum traction and grip with a smooth ride get the studded Euro style chains.
Nothing else will even come close to them.


----------

